# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  >  8 Марта

## hou

Дорогие женщины,поздравляю вас с праздником весны. Здоровья счастья любви вам!

- - - - -Добавлено - - - - -

https://music.yandex.ru/artist/158511

- - - - -Добавлено - - - - -

Эй, зазноба выходи скорей на двор, Я специально для тебя гитару припёр, Я сыграю для тебя, на аккордах, на блатных, Ну, а коль не выйдешь ты, то получишь поддых.
https://music.yandex.ru/album/3059438/track/17198851

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Aleksandra

Спасибо!

----------

